# Timing belt or chain in the Cruze 1.8?



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I know the 1.4 has a chain but now I am curious about my engine. Anyone know?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The video posted on the topic below shows a timing chain in the 1.4T. I can say the older 2.2 ecotec used a timing chain so I would assume they are using one in the 1.8 ecotec too. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...ssion/325-cruze-1-4-turbo-overview-video.html


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

He's asking about the 1.8, not the 1.4t

edit:according to this post, its a belt
http://www.chevroletcruzeforum.com/index.php?/topic/377-timing-belt-or-chain/


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Interesting. But that is the ecotec and mine is just the ordinary 1.8 With all the little weight saving measures done to the ecotec maybe they switched the chain to a belt??


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the 1.8l is also an ecotec. ecotec is just a family of engines, theres a 1.4, 1.8, 2.0, 2.2, 2.4, and probably others i forgot to mention


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Shawn. I'm just gonna go sit at an intersection and put the car in neutral. lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

justmike said:


> Thanks Shawn. I'm just gonna go sit at an intersection and put the car in neutral. lol


What? Why?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> He's asking about the 1.8, not the 1.4t
> 
> edit:according to this post, its a belt
> Timing belt or chain ? - Chevrolet Cruze Forum


Obviously you didn't read my whole post, I said I assumed it was a chain in because thats what GM used on the 1.4T & ALL other older ecotecs. I can't see them changing things for one motor. 
Also your source is very suspect, some random guy on another forum says belt so it must be so. Until I see a different maintenance schedule for the 1.8 VS 1.4T(or pictures) I will use the reasonable assumption its a chain like every other ecotec.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

1.4L has a chain. 1.6L, 1.8L 2.0L (diesel) have belts.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> 1.4L has a chain. 1.6L, 1.8L 2.0L (diesel) have belts.


*in my best sarcastic voice*
you're not a reliable source either!

/sarcasm


----------



## wolfc70 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ecotec is just a name that covers many engine families in GM's product lineup.

The all aluminum Family II Ecotecs have chain driven camshafts (2.2l-2.4l engines used in various cars since MY 2000). 

The 1.8 Ecotec in the Cruze is a Family 1 engine, has a iron block and DOHC motors have aluminum heads (some SOHC motors have iron heads), and belt driven cams. It is the same motor used in the Saturn/Opel Astra, and for a few years, under Daewoo's D-Tec name. 

The 1.4t is a Family 0 engine, again another Opel design phased in during the 1990's in Europe for small displacement tax friendliness. All have a iron block with aluminum heads and chain driven cam shafts.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

So I will ask again, why did GM go with the 1.8? Why not the 1.4 and a 2.0 diesel or something? I'm glad I have the 1.4. I would have a hard time buying a 2011 model that still has a belt.


----------



## wolfc70 (Dec 30, 2010)

racer114 said:


> So I will ask again, why did GM go with the 1.8? Why not the 1.4 and a 2.0 diesel or something? I'm glad I have the 1.4. I would have a hard time buying a 2011 model that still has a belt.



GM used the 1.8 because it would fit and they had the plant capacity to produce the engine. That and the fact it was one of the few small displacement GM engines that had current US emission certificates.

What is wrong with timing belts? Many auto makers still use them, and modern rubber technology is vastly superior to stuff of even a decade ago. Most new vehicle timing belt change intervals are 90-100k miles. Timing chains do not last forever, and are much more expensive to change out than a belt. The early GM 2.2l ecotecs (2000-2003) were pretty notorious for timing chain breakage. Heck on my old 1998 Nissan Altima the timing chain guide failed at 176k miles and made the chain jump a few teeth on the cams. I ended up with 12 bent valves. Just because it has a chain does not mean it will last forever and be maintenance free. Just ask any Toyota 22R owner, MB 380SL owner...


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for that info Wolf. I have always assumed a chain was better because it is metal. And Shawn; "I am going to park in an intersection and put the car in neutral" was a tongue in cheek comment about my own personal emberassment about not knowing about the ecotec being such a generic engine term and you were the one who got a kick out of me not knowing about the tranny going to neutral when the brake was applied for a stoplight at an intersection. Remember? You were, quote; "lmao'ing." I thought it was pretty funny too. Just my self-deprecating humour kicking in, thats all.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I understand that timing chains break too, but I'd rather have metal than rubber in my engine. I guess I just remember my first cars with timing belts were junk. You had to replace them at 50-60K almost to the mile or they would break and cause havoc. Maybe the modern versions are better, maybe not. You said your Altima's chain broke at 176K. If I can get that kind of durability out of my Cruze, I'll be more than happy.


----------



## wolfc70 (Dec 30, 2010)

racer114 said:


> I understand that timing chains break too, but I'd rather have metal than rubber in my engine. I guess I just remember my first cars with timing belts were junk. You had to replace them at 50-60K almost to the mile or they would break and cause havoc. Maybe the modern versions are better, maybe not. You said your Altima's chain broke at 176K. If I can get that kind of durability out of my Cruze, I'll be more than happy.


Yes, chains can be better, but they are very expensive to replace. Belts are designed to be changed, and on my 2003 Saturn L300, every 100,000 miles. Chains are usually not designed to be replaced, so there is much more labor involved. On my Altima, the engine had to come out of the car to get the lower timing cover off. My mechanic said there was going to be about 10-12 hours of labor to change the timing chain and guides. And actually my chain was fine, it was the adjusters guide that broke, causing the chain to flap around and break. Nissan uses a double row chain that resists stretching and should last a long time.

On my previous 2000 Saturn LS1, the timing chain was stretched and the adjuster was all the way out at 135,000 miles. Luckily the aluminum Ecotecs are easier to take the front covers off, but still it was $1600 to change the timing chains and all related equipment (chains, guides, water pump, etc). 

Most of the vehicles I have had that had timing belts were usually between $300 and $500 depending on what is being changed out. The only exception to that was my GM 3400 TDC engine, which was expensive due to the amount of crap you have to remove to get to the belt and to pull the cam covers.

So either way can cost money, but chains will generally last longer and _should_ be less maintenance intensive. But if you lease, neither option will be a concern.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...either way -- *belt* _or_ *chain* -- it's a _*catastrophic*_ problem when either one fails.

...chains seldom "jump" teeth, which can often happen with stretched belts.

...but, chains that use nylon "teeth" can also fail and likewise cause same problem of "jumped" timing.


----------



## zythr (Jan 13, 2011)

wolfc70 said:


> Yes, chains can be better, but they are very expensive to replace. Belts are designed to be changed, and on my 2003 Saturn L300, every 100,000 miles. Chains are usually not designed to be replaced, so there is much more labor involved. On my Altima, the engine had to come out of the car to get the lower timing cover off. My mechanic said there was going to be about 10-12 hours of labor to change the timing chain and guides. And actually my chain was fine, it was the adjusters guide that broke, causing the chain to flap around and break. Nissan uses a double row chain that resists stretching and should last a long time.
> 
> On my previous 2000 Saturn LS1, the timing chain was stretched and the adjuster was all the way out at 135,000 miles. Luckily the aluminum Ecotecs are easier to take the front covers off, but still it was $1600 to change the timing chains and all related equipment (chains, guides, water pump, etc).
> 
> ...



Changing the Timing belt on the Audi V-6 is time consuming and expensive, because the whole front of the car (fender, radiator,etc) has to come off to access the belt. There is a Youtube video showing this.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't lease anymore, I pay cash, so longevity is very important to me.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

the big item for timing belts or chains is the automatic tensioner. i've never seen a VW that DIDN'T need one at 100,000 miles...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the Ecotec 1.8L has a *belt*:


----------



## tnmats (Dec 2, 2010)

The timing belt in my wife's old Saturn LW2 (used the Opel 3.0L V6) cost me $1100 to replace due to a bum idler pulley. Normal belt replacement would run $700 (the idler pulley assembly was $400). Labor was the same in both cases and required a huge amount of labor.

I wouldn't call timing belts cheap to replace on many cars. I'll take a chain any day after my experiences with her old Saturn and the cost of replacing the belt in her old Toyota Celica. Timing chains are around the same amount to replace to I see little financial benefit in terms of repair costs to a timing belt. Plus a belt is a guaranteed maintenance item.


----------



## tnmats (Dec 2, 2010)

Knightslugger said:


> the big item for timing belts or chains is the automatic tensioner. i've never seen a VW that DIDN'T need one at 100,000 miles...


What is this, a German engine thing?

That's the assembly that went bad the Saturn wagon's Opel-designed engine. The idler pulley was part of the tensioner assembly and had to be replaced as a single $400 part.  And the mechanic had to disassemble a huge amount of the engine, remove a front wheel and wheel well to do the work. It was a heck of a lot of labor involved.

Must be that superior Teutonic engineering in full display!  It was curious that the model year after ours was built had a different part number and was 1/2 the price (couldn't be retrofitted in our car). Plus I found out later that the new part rarely if ever failed like ours did. Hmm.......


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

tnmats said:


> remove a front wheel and wheel well to do the work. It was a heck of a lot of labor involved.


Heh I have to do this just to change the oil on my civic 

But back to the topic. I think when it comes to chains or belts we've hit on both pros and cons like a dead horse. In the long run there is little difference as long as they meet manufacturer time for replacement intervals. My personal preference is one for timing chains only because that's what I've delt with and have had no issues so far. However that may be because I've chosen premium engine choices from both my favorite brands. I think GM is delivering a good product with both their 1.8 and 1.4 options. Like I said as long as they last as long as GM claims then just plan ahead. Preventive maintenance is on the owner and for what the car is designed to do belt or chain won't matter.


----------



## wolfc70 (Dec 30, 2010)

tnmats said:


> What is this, a German engine thing?
> 
> That's the assembly that went bad the Saturn wagon's Opel-designed engine. The idler pulley was part of the tensioner assembly and had to be replaced as a single $400 part.  And the mechanic had to disassemble a huge amount of the engine, remove a front wheel and wheel well to do the work. It was a heck of a lot of labor involved.
> 
> Must be that superior Teutonic engineering in full display!  It was curious that the model year after ours was built had a different part number and was 1/2 the price (couldn't be retrofitted in our car). Plus I found out later that the new part rarely if ever failed like ours did. Hmm.......


Actually the 3.0 V6 in your Saturn is the same in my 2003 L300, and the Cadillac Catera/CTS, Saab 9-5, and Saturn Vues. The early models were recalled due to defective bearings in the tensioner assembly. The tensioner assembly should only cost about $200, and should be changed when the belt is done at 100k miles. Since my Saturn shop closed down, I go to the Cadillac dealer. I got quoted $750 for the timing belt job (tensioner,belt, water pump, idler pulleys, accessory belt) and a spark plug change. My independent shop will do the same job for about $100 less.

And all the timing chain replacements I have had done (2000 Saturn LS1-2.2 Ecotec, and 1998 Nissan Altima) both were well over $1000 to do. It is a catch 22...


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

owners manual says to change the timing belt in the 1.8L only at 100000. 

First Engine Oil Change After
Every 160 000 km/100,000 Mi
.
Automatic transmission fluid
change (normal service). See
Automatic Transmission Fluid on
page 10‑13.
.
Spark plug replacement and
spark plug wires inspection. An
Emission Control Service.
.
1.8L L4 engine only: Timing belt
replacement.


----------



## poppadon (Feb 21, 2013)

As reported before, the 1.8 has a timing belt. There are pro's and con's about a belt. First off, I operated a small auto repair shop for 30 years. IF given proper maintenance, timing belts are very good. The newer designs do not seem to stretch as much as a chain under the same driving conditions. Looking at the design of this engine, a timing belt replacement should be a snap compared to some of the Jap cars. (Read Honda) This is a German design and manufactured engine. A back yard mechanic, with a decent shop manual and proper set of tools should be able to replace it his/her self in an afternoon. All other maintenance is pretty much straight forward.


----------



## CRUZIFIED (Jan 13, 2013)

Dear Friends,
I just checked the owners manual and, it says the "timing belt" must be replaced @ 97000 miles (150000 km).
Any ideas about it.

Thanks.


----------

